# Written in blood



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Thinned down rusty-red colored acrylic paint.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I wonder if permablood would work....


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Real blood? JK


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

pumpkinpie said:


> I wonder if permablood would work....


Permablood would work. I did it last year with my haunt an' I love it.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

If you want a less expensive option, here's a Stiltbeast tutorial comparing some different formulae with glue and food coloring. I've only scanned through it, because I have a short attention span when people don't speak quickly and move on-- haha! It looks like there's some excellent information, though, and he gets great results on the cheap.


----------

